# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  # houses Demo Sale Torquay Vic Sat march 29

## pcp20us

Hi All 
I have posted before here, I am having a demo sale of 3 houses to be flatten. 
Sale on 45 The esplanade Torquay Victoria This Sat march 29 from 8.30. 
Timber decking, 
doors, internal,external,glass
Spilt system Air Con- u remove
shower screens, 
carpet, underlay,
archatraves,etc etc,
Even the kitcken sink.
Bring ya truck trailer, or push bike !! :Biggrin:  
See photos at www.noosaimages.com.au 
See Ya 
Satday !! 
Pete

----------


## TommyC

Anothor old beach house knocked down to make way for something flash...(sniff sniff)

----------


## pcp20us

Yep i agree, Its a beaut house and its to be turned into flash cold shops and apartments !! 
Pete

----------

